# Let's talk about food!



## GARYJ65

My favorite is Puebla's!


----------



## chicois8

mine is the Yucatan...


----------



## Anonimo

How about some specifics, like <name of dish>; <what it is you like about it>?


----------



## TundraGreen

Anonimo said:


> How about some specifics, like <name of dish>; <what it is you like about it>?


One of my favorites is coyotas from Hermosilla, Sonora. They are a flour tortilla filled with piloncillo (brown sugar/molasses).


----------



## Longford

GARYJ65 said:


> My favorite is Puebla's!


I'm with Anonimo. That's all you have to say, after starting a discussion? :help:


----------



## chicois8

Longford said:


> I'm with Anonimo. That's all you have to say, after starting a discussion? :help:


well I do not see you naming a region or favorite dish...KA......


----------



## GARYJ65

Longford said:


> I'm with Anonimo. That's all you have to say, after starting a discussion? :help:


I do have lots to say about Mexican food and Cuisine, but it's the thread I started and I decide what I write and when. If someone does not quite like the thread, too bad.


----------



## redraidermty

My favorite food it Indian... as for Mexican food I love a good mole.


----------



## tepetapan

In Mexico it is MOJARRA FRITO MOJO DE AJO, carnitas and a good cheese empanada . I like a good pizza, a bacon cheeseburger and BBQ ribs also.


----------



## Guategringo

I like enchiladas verdes using mil tomate as a base to make the green sauce... the spicier the better... Have had the best ones in a cantina in Chetumal and a elegant dining establishment in Merida...


----------



## GARYJ65

From Puebla, I really like mole poblano with chicken and mexican style rice!
Also "MANCHAMANTELES" is great!


----------



## Anonimo

Birria de borrego (a spicy mutton stew) is just about my most favorite Mexican dish. I can eat it at least once a week, usually at a small stand along the highway, between our house and Pátzcuaro.










In a lighter area of Mexican dishes, I love mariscos. A well made coctel de camarones y pulpos is always welcome, but most recently, I had a wonderful Ensalada de Mariscos at Mariscos La Güera Campestre, a large seafood restaurant along the highway between Morelia and Pátzcuaro.










Recently we sampled antojitos regionales made by two young women at their tiny stand along side the Ixmiquilpan Mercado Municipal. The tlacoyos de frijol were good but the pupusas de chicharrón were out of sight.










But there's much more to what Mexican dishes I like; too many to list here.

I'd like to compile a list of Mexican dishes I dislike. There are more than a handful.

More on my blog, My Mexican Kitchen.


----------



## Guategringo

Recently we sampled antojitos regionales made by two young women at their tiny stand along side the Ixmiquilpan Mercado Municipal. The tlacoyos de frijol were good but the pupusas de chicharrón were out of sight.


Anonimo, I also love pupusas but aren't they native to El Salvador and parts of Honduras? The airport in El Salvador is located about 40 miles from San Salvador the captial and on that stretch of road there is an area of about 10 pupuseriaa that make pupusas our of rice. The only place in the country that does that and they are out of this world. I have had some pupusa's in southern Mexico (chetumal) but none as good as in El Salvador with pickled cabbage and carrot, tomato sauce and grated local cheese!!!!


----------



## Anonimo

*Whither pupusas?*



Guategringo said:


> Recently we sampled antojitos regionales made by two young women at their tiny stand along side the Ixmiquilpan Mercado Municipal. The tlacoyos de frijol were good but the pupusas de chicharrón were out of sight.
> 
> 
> Anonimo, I also love pupusas but aren't they native to El Salvador and parts of Honduras? The airport in El Salvador is located about 40 miles from San Salvador the captial and on that stretch of road there is an area of about 10 pupuseriaa that make pupusas our of rice. The only place in the country that does that and they are out of this world. I have had some pupusa's in southern Mexico (chetumal) but none as good as in El Salvador with pickled cabbage and carrot, tomato sauce and grated local cheese!!!!


I believe that pupusas are native to Central America, as you say. But it's likely that the women cooking the antojitos at the Mercado Municipal de Ixmiquilpan were CA immigrants, or local women who learned how to make pupusas. Whatever, wherever; they were very good pupusas.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Food in Mexico*

I think you really started something here. I mean besides scenery, hotels, resorts, views I think one could actually just start out one extreme of the country and then tour all of it (you'd have to start out young - like say in early 30's) to tour all the great little eateries in Mexico.

Probably have a separate thread for "street vendor food"?

And, I think you have to mix in there ambiance with the food - to come up with your favorite meals?

I still remember a great Pavo Torta with cream and mayonnaise, lettuce tomato, onion from a street vendor on a street corner on Calle Revolution in T.J. from almost 50 years ago.

I can still remember the first time I had big juicy Guaymas Shrimp with Mantequilla and Ajo from in the 1960's. 

I can still remember some great "Carnela Te", served up while hanging out of a coach car on "La Balla" outside Guaymas on the way to Mazatlan on a freezing early morning on the way to Mazatlan for Spring Break.

My first raw cayo's de acha from a little stand back off the street on Carreterra 15 in Tepic near present day Clle Jacarandas. Sometimes there would be a line of 30-50 people lined up waiting 20 minutes to get them. Now it's a Pemex Gas Station “don't you know”, butt up against a hospital. Any one even hear of the word “zoning” down here?

Today it's the Raspadas served up by the Jehova Witness ladies in their ankle length plain dresses on a street corner near the fairgrounds in Tepic. Fresh chunks of fruit and nuts in the syrup with the ice. I've ordered a big one some evenings and made it a meal.

I hear you on the Mole from Puebla. It's not good food there, but great. From French influence to Arab food. 

I remember some great tamales in banana leaves served up by some Oaxacan's that started a restaurant in town here in Tepic, did good sold it and then the new owners closed it down in a few months. Damn. And to get that free shot of good Oaxacan Mescal - well it turned me on to good sipping Mescal.

I guess you could tour Mexico and have a thread just on drinks?

Don't forget about Buenos Aires, Nayarit. Open palapa restaurant in a managery of barnyard animals. The kids love it and go follow down the critters while the parents are ordering and waiting for the meal, on a weekend morning with the family. The pineapple press and wonderful juice that went with it were impressive. I mean it had a 6 ft. handle on it. Something the "Sledgamatic" guy on T.V. Comedy in the USA would appreciate. And the 14 inch tortillas that came with the breakfast cooked over the open hearth. Pull up a seat and the cats will join you under the table, while the dogs keep their distance just outside. And all around nice green Nayarit Jungle in every direction. Anthony Boudine would feel comfortable here.

Then there's the great steak I had at “The Birdman of Cde. De Constitution”, between La Paz and Loreto in lower Baja. No sign on it, just 11 ft. high adobe walls on both sides facing the main Baja Hwy. Gravel floor, house chickens, and an almost 4 ft. high American Bald Eagle in a 15 ft x 15 ft. penned chain link cage. Go visit another 20-30 beautiful tropical birds in cages next to the house while your waiting for your steak.

Still in Baja, loved the Lobsters at “Quatras Casas” surf point break a little north of San Quetin. We'd trade large #10 cans of peaches and vegetables for one 2 lb. Lobster each and roast them over the wood fire while watching the sunset. Try to find this place? Just 4 small little casas about 6” high painted together near the center stripe of the highway.

In the future I'd like to eat my way down the into Oaxaca, Chiapas and maybe some year the Yucatan? Also in the future I'd like to take some of those great cooking classes they offer in San Miguel de Allende. I mean with over 120 chiles in Mexico, I should learn to cook with about 50 don't you think before I kick the bucket?

Had a very wise old New England Fish Wife of a neighbor in WPB years ago. She said when I get real old in my 80's and 90's don't pity me. I'll be sitting in the Rest Home taking restful naps closing my eyes and dreaming about all that I've done, seen and who I've meet and what I ate and drank through out my colorful life. I've never forgot those fine words of wisdom, and she truly lived it. She was married to Bob Grody a Baseball Hall of Famer. My wife and I would love to hear her stories. The many times they had Babe Ruth over for dinner, not to mention Joe DiMaggio and other legends.

She what you did – you got me started. But, I hope this get's other's started too.


----------



## GARYJ65

Great thread!


----------



## q_vivar

The 'comida corrida' in and around Cordoba Veracruz is better than any restaurant food I've had here yet.


----------



## Isla Verde

q_vivar said:


> The 'comida corrida' in and around Cordoba Veracruz is better than any restaurant food I've had here yet.


Since 
Since "comida corrida" is restaurant food, albeit of the more inexpensive variety, I don't understand your comment.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Since
> Since "comida corrida" is restaurant food, albeit of the more inexpensive variety, I don't understand your comment.


Comida corrida is indeed restaurant food, but somehow it is sometimes considered between restaurant and comida casera


----------



## johnmex

GARYJ65 said:


> Comida corrida is indeed restaurant food, but somehow it is sometimes considered between restaurant and comida casera


"Comida corrida" is literally "fast food".


----------



## TundraGreen

johnmex said:


> "Comida corrida" is literally "fast food".


Not "fast food" in the sense that term is used in English, i.e. heavily processed, high in fat, high in salt. 

In Mexico, "comida corrida", means an inexpensive, complete meal and generally it will be cooked from scratch by the cook, quite the opposite of US-style "fast food".


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Not "fast food" in the sense that term is used in English, i.e. heavily processed, high in fat, high in salt.
> 
> In Mexico, "comida corrida", means an inexpensive, complete meal and generally it will be cooked from scratch by the cook, quite the opposite of US-style "fast food".


I was about to post something similar, TG. It's ludicrous to try to equate Mexican "comida corrida" with the junk that American fast food outlets have for sale.


----------



## GARYJ65

johnmex said:


> "Comida corrida" is literally "fast food".


I'm not going to argue that, but it is not quite fast food


----------



## q_vivar

Hmm, there is certainly a different feel to me between sitting in a restaurant and eating in a "corrida" location. It's a little more free lance in offerings, setting and service, and I've never actually gotten a check, only a voiced amount. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Isla Verde

q_vivar said:


> Hmm, there is certainly a different feel to me between sitting in a restaurant and eating in a "corrida" location. It's a little more free lance in offerings, setting and service, and I've never actually gotten a check, only a voiced amount. Maybe it's just me.


Maybe it's the nature of those kinds of eateries in Cordoba as compared to other parts of Mexico. The places in my neighborhood in Mexico City have set comida corrida menus, professional service, and give me written checks.


----------



## TundraGreen

q_vivar said:


> Hmm, there is certainly a different feel to me between sitting in a restaurant and eating in a "corrida" location. It's a little more free lance in offerings, setting and service, and I've never actually gotten a check, only a voiced amount. Maybe it's just me.


Agreed. Just one of many things I like about living in Mexico.


----------



## RycckG

*Seafood*

I am only beginning to understand the varied regions of Mexico and understand some of the specialties of various states. I am wonderring how abundant I will find seafood? Is seafood a common dish of Puebla and other inland citys?

Thanks


----------



## johnmex

RycckG said:


> I am only beginning to understand the varied regions of Mexico and understand some of the specialties of various states. I am wonderring how abundant I will find seafood? Is seafood a common dish of Puebla and other inland citys?
> 
> Thanks


Seafood is a national sport in Mexico.


----------



## Quetza

RycckG said:


> I am only beginning to understand the varied regions of Mexico and understand some of the specialties of various states. I am wonderring how abundant I will find seafood? Is seafood a common dish of Puebla and other inland citys?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know if there is abundant seafood in all inland cities but at least in Puebla, Mexico City, Queretaro, Hidalgo and Tlaxcala I can guarantee that you will find restaurants that serve or specialize in it.


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> I don't know if there is abundant seafood in all inland cities but at least in Puebla, Mexico City, Queretaro, Hidalgo and Tlaxcala I can guarantee that you will find restaurants that serve or specialize in it.


That's true, but fish and food is never on the menu as much as meat and chicken, and seafood tends to be on the pricey side.


----------



## chicois8

sure,you can grow a chicken next store but the seafood might travel for hours if not a day, cuesta mucho...I never eat seafood if I am in a town more than 3 hours from the coast....


----------



## Hound Dog

_...I never eat seafood if I am in a town more than 3 hours from the coast....[/QUOTE]_

Almost all of the seafood in Nayarit and Jalisco is shipped to the Mercado del Mar in Zapopan, five plus hours from the sea, sold wholesale or retail and transhipped back to all retail outlets and restaurants from the Nayarit or Jalisco coasts to Guadalajara and points east. That seafood you enjoyed on the Jalisco or Nayarit coasts, unless you personally bought it from a fisherman on the dock just back from the sea, first was transported to Zapopan and sent back to that seaside cafe in which you purchased it. You may rest assured that that fish has been out of the ocean for at least 24 hours before it traveled from the coast to Zapopon, was cleaned and resold to the coastside vendor and made its way back to that seaside cafe where you consumed it.


----------



## Quetza

chicois8 said:


> sure,you can grow a chicken next store but the seafood might travel for hours if not a day, cuesta mucho...I never eat seafood if I am in a town more than 3 hours from the coast....


That's personal opinion, I think. I doubt a couple of extra hours will affect much the state of frozen seafood, specially considering that most of it gets stored and frozen for days in fishing ships before arriving to the coast anyway. You'd be surprised at how fresh can you get your fish at La Merced in Distrito Federal! 

I do agree that one has to be careful about places to eat it, though. 

Besides, if the aztecs were able to bring fresh fish to Moctezuma by foot, I don't think we've gotten worse at seafood transportation over the centuries 




Isla Verde said:


> That's true, but fish and food is never on the menu as much as meat and chicken, and seafood tends to be on the pricey side.


Yup, but it depends on where you look for it. There are not so expensive places where they have their fishes alive (although I admit that they are mostly sweet water fishes) and you can choose the one you want to eat, there are also places similar to comida corrida restaurants where they serve some seafood and fried fish, some seafood restaurants are not that expensive and are good enough. But yeah, it's harder to find good seafood places than meat places and it's a bit more pricey.

For me, the solution is buying the fresh product and preparing it myself :3 Actually, one of my favourite dishes is a good Coctel de camarón  


Oh and about the mexican equivalent to US fast food, wouldn't the taquitos al pastor, tacos de carnitas, flautas, tortas and garnachas in general would count as our own brand of fast food?


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> Oh and about the mexican equivalent to US fast food, wouldn't the taquitos al pastor, tacos de carnitas, flautas, tortas and garnachas in general would count as our own brand of fast food?


Bite your tongue! There is no comparison between scrumptious, freshly-made tacos al pastor, et al. and the mass-produced simulacrum of food available at US fast food places.


----------



## Quetza

I actually just bit my tongue 

Not comparing qualities at all! But I do think that garnachas fill the requirements to be fast food (albeit high quality fast food.) 

But yeah, tacos al pastor over almost anything, anyday~


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> I actually just bit my tongue
> 
> Not comparing qualities at all! But I do think that garnachas fill the requirements to be fast food (albeit high quality fast food.)
> 
> But yeah, tacos al pastor over almost anything, anyday~


Sorry about your tongue!


----------



## chicois8

Hound Dog said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...I never eat seafood if I am in a town more than 3 hours from the coast....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Almost all of the seafood in Nayarit and Jalisco is shipped to the Mercado del Mar in Zapopan, five plus hours from the sea, sold wholesale or retail and transhipped back to all retail outlets and restaurants from the Nayarit or Jalisco coasts to Guadalajara and points east. That seafood you enjoyed on the Jalisco or Nayarit coasts, unless you personally bought it from a fisherman on the dock just back from the sea, first was transported to Zapopan and sent back to that seaside cafe in which you purchased it. You may rest assured that that fish has been out of the ocean for at least 24 hours before it traveled from the coast to Zapopon, was cleaned and resold to the coastside vendor and made its way back to that seaside cafe where you consumed it.



Well I do not know everything like you but I do know when a panga pulls up on the beach about 1 PM and 10 or 15 dorado are unloaded, walked across the street to the local fish market, cleaned,scaled,filleted and sold on the spot they never visited Zapopan...

The morning pangas arrive about 7AM with rockfish,pulpo and sometimes shrimp they pick up from the shrimp boats anchored in the bay, the fishermen have a scale and sell direct to the customer. Thats the way it is in Rincon de Guayabitos,Nayarit!


----------



## joaquinx

I could eat _mojarra mojo de ajo_ every day.


----------



## GARYJ65

How about barbacoa de borrego?
I like that very very much!
Hidalgo state is famous for its barbacoa but on the way to queretaro, there´s a place that´s always crowded!


----------



## GARYJ65

I also like tunas! tunas reinas are my favorites


----------



## GARYJ65

And mamey! Unique flavor!


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> I also like tunas! tunas reinas are my favorites


So now we're getting into Mexican produce: I love mangoes! But I must confess that I don't like nopales at all, even though I know they are very healthy.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> So now we're getting into Mexican produce: I love mangoes! But I must confess that I don't like nopales at all, even though I know they are very healthy.


I agree, I can eat them, but I don´t find them tasty


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> I agree, I can eat them, but I don´t find them tasty


It's something about the slimy texture that makes me want to gag.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> It's something about the slimy texture that makes me want to gag.


I assume that you're not a fan of okra. Nopales are excellent with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> I assume that you're not a fan of okra. Nopales are excellent with scrambled eggs.


Not quite sure what okra is . . . Maybe nopales and eggs would work, but eggs are on my verboten list till my cholesterol levels come down a lot.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Not quite sure what okra is . . . Maybe nopales and eggs would work, but eggs are on my verboten list till my cholesterol levels come down a lot.


You may try quail eggs, they are 1/3 of cholesterol and fat comparing them with hen's


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Not quite sure what okra is . . . Maybe nopales and eggs would work, but eggs are on my verboten list till my cholesterol levels come down a lot.


Okra is the original slimy food popular in Louisiana. You don't have to swallow them, as they simply slide down your throat unassisted.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Okra is the original slimy food popular in Louisiana. You don't have to swallow them, as they simply slide down your throat unassisted.


I have never been south of the Mason-Dixon Line, so that could explain why I don't know what okra is. After your description, joaquinx, I think I'll take a pass.


----------



## GARYJ65

There's a GOOD one! 

How much do You know about cantinas and cantina food???


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> There's a GOOD one!
> 
> How much do You know about cantinas and cantina food???


Never been to a cantina - I live a quiet life.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Never been to a cantina - I live a quiet life.


Dear Isla:
I recommend You going to some cantinas; the concept is very different to what most people think, really
And food there is great


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Dear Isla:
> I recommend You going to some cantinas; the concept is very different to what most people think, really
> And food there is great


I know there are lots of "gentrified" cantinas in the DF these days, but I think they cater to a youngish crowd, at least younger than me .


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> I know there are lots of "gentrified" cantinas in the DF these days, but I think they cater to a youngish crowd, at least younger than me .


Not quite; there are the cantinas tradicionales; nice places, pleasant environment, good food


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Not quite; there are the cantinas tradicionales; nice places, pleasant environment, good food


Can you tell me the names and locations of any in Mexico City?


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Can you tell me the names and locations of any in Mexico City?


Restaurant Bar Salón Victoria
Localizada en la esquina de la calle de Victoria y López, es una de las cantinas de más tradición, y en una época monopolizó el gremio de los trabajadores de las aledañas compañías de seguros. 
Su mobiliario es muy interesante, ya que conserva sus puertas de vidrio biselado que le dan un toque de distinción. No hay servicio de botana tradicional pero cuenta en su carta con las especialidades de cabrito al horno, filete de res y paella a la valenciana
Restaurant Bar la Ópera (1870)
Este hermoso recinto está ubicado en la avenida 5 de Mayo y Filomeno Mata. Es sin duda uno de los sitios turísticos de consumo de licores más representativos del Centro Histórico; sus orígenes datan del porfiriato.
Además de su variedad de cervezas, vinos y licores, se caracteriza por servir a sus clientes los tradicionales platos de la cocina mexicana, arroz con mariscos, paella o filete de pescado.

Un comentario obligado es el testimonio del pretendido balazo de Pancho Villa en su techumbre porfiriana.
Salón Luz 
Un gran clásico que no pierde el rubor, aunque hubo un tiempo en que fue exitosísimo y se expandió por la ciudad para después achicarse hasta el tamaño original —o un poco menos—. La comida: sopa de pollo con un huevo cocido, salchichas asadas de taberna de Europa Central (el primer chef del local, tipo de apellido Weingartshober, era austriaco), emparedados de hamburguesa (“hamburguesa”, aquí, equivale a albóndiga empanizada) y montaditos de carne tártara, cebolla, gotas de mostaza y angulas. El detalle: la carta de vinos es muy corta.
Horario: Domingo a martes de 12 a 21 horas, miércoles a sábado de 12 a 22 horas.
Teléfono: 5512 4246
Ubicación: 
Gante 21, colonia Centro, Ciudad de México. 
Bellinghausen 
Con más de 100 años de vida Bellinghausen es a la Zona Rosa lo que el Ángel a Reforma.
Uno de los clásicos de la gastronomía chilanga. Frecuentado por políticos, industriales y celebridades de alcurnia, su calidad y servicio gozan de una fama bien merecida. El Bellinghausen es una opción segura para comer sano y en forma, en un ambiente relajado y amigable. Ya sea en la parte techada, donde la decoración se caracteriza por la sobriedad y la ausencia de color, o en el jardín, bajo el arrullo de la fuente y los árboles, la experiencia de comer aquí siempre es agradable. El menú está dividido en dos secciones —los asiduos lo dominan—, la carta clásica con las entradas (las tostadas de marlin son un platillo obligado), las sopas, consomés, ensaladas y los platos fuertes, con una sección de carne de res, pato y cerdo y otra de aves y pescados. La otra parte del menú son las recomendaciones del día y es aquí donde encontramos grandes sorpresas de temporada como escamoles, sopa de cola de res o, si corres con suerte, un huachinango a la talla. Una de las ventajas es que la cocina se adapta a las necesidades o caprichos del comensal; de esta forma es posible pedir un filete con salsa de roquefort o un salmón empapelado con guarnición de ensalada verde o espinacas a la mantequilla sin mayor problema. Entre semana, el lugar es formal y el sábado y domingo acuden familias o parejas de 30-60 años.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> Can you tell me the names and locations of any in Mexico City?


Recorrido en tranvía por cantinas de la Ciudad de México | Garuyo.com


----------



## q_vivar

Mamey - Sort of like a spiced pear.


----------



## Anonimo

*My Dear Ol' Mamey*



q_vivar said:


> Mamey - Sort of like a spiced pear.


I would say more like a criss between a sweet potato and ripe pumpkin pie, but ready to eat out of hand. By the way, the flesh of the mamey makes a great pie when mixed with eggs, milk, a pinch of salt and then baked.

There are different varieties of mamey; among my discerning friends, the chico zapote is favored.

Manilkara zapota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TundraGreen

Anonimo said:


> I would say more like a criss between a sweet potato and ripe pumpkin pie, but ready to eat out of hand. By the way, the flesh of the mamey makes a great pie when mixed with eggs, milk, a pinch of salt and then baked.
> 
> There are different varieties of mamey; among my discerning friends, the chico zapote is favored.
> 
> Manilkara zapota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I like the larger ones better, but that may be because the only zapote chico I tried might not have been ripe. When properly ripe the flesh of the fruit is pudding-like. Somewhere I read that kiwi is also part of the same family, but I cannot find a confirmation of that.


----------



## cscscs007

Torta Ahogada or a dish of birria de chivo. MMMMmmmmmGood.


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> I would say more like a criss between a sweet potato and ripe pumpkin pie, but ready to eat out of hand. By the way, the flesh of the mamey makes a great pie when mixed with eggs, milk, a pinch of salt and then baked.


That sounds like some delicious pie. Do you have a more precise recipe I could use? I suppose it could be made without a crust and just baked like a pudding. Yum!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> That sounds like some delicious pie. Do you have a more precise recipe I could use? I suppose it could be made without a crust and just baked like a pudding. Yum!


Mame (mamey?) doesn't have to be cooked. When ripe, it has the consistency and sweetness of pumpkin pie filling but a different flavor. But maybe you were asking about sweet potato-pumpkin pie which also sounds like a good combination.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Mame (mamey?) doesn't have to be cooked. When ripe, it has the consistency and sweetness of pumpkin pie filling but a different flavor. But maybe you were asking about sweet potato-pumpkin pie which also sounds like a good combination.


I was asking about the pie made with mamey that Anonimo mentioned.


----------



## Anonimo

Sorry, Isla, I don't have a recipe. I have always improvised it. You might try using a basic pumpkin or sweet potato pie recipe, but deemphasize the spices. If the mamey is well ripened, as it should be, you can essentially eliminate any added sugar.

I'm sure it would be fine as a crustless pudding. It might be fantastic as a soufflé, but that's something I've not tried.

I ought to make this again and get some measurements. (After I finish my other projects.)


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> Sorry, Isla, I don't have a recipe. I have always improvised it. You might try using a basic pumpkin or sweet potato pie recipe, but deemphasize the spices. If the mamey is well ripened, as it should be, you can essentially eliminate any added sugar.
> 
> I'm sure it would be fine as a crustless pudding. It might be fantastic as a soufflé, but that's something I've not tried.
> 
> I ought to make this again and get some measurements. (After I finish my other projects.)


I'm not as natural a cook as you seem to be, Anónimo, but I can wing it if I try. I'll try your suggestion of using a pumpkin pie recipe. Thanks!


----------



## Quetza

What about pozole? I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet! Too common?

I've been craving some "ate" these days, it's delicious combined with canasto cheese.


----------



## Isla Verde

Quetza said:


> I've been craving some "ate" these days, it's delicious combined with canasto cheese.


Canasto cheese?


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Canasto cheese?


Queso panela


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Queso panela


Thanks. I know what _queso panela_ is.


----------



## Quetza

Oh, yeah queso canasto is the same as queso panela, it's an alternative name given to it because of the baskets used to transport and sell it traditionally. I forgot it's more commonly known as panela.


----------



## GARYJ65

What about queso Oaxaca (quesillo)?

I really like that one!
Or quesadillas made with queso asadero!


----------



## chicois8

What about all the different names for soup, you have sopa, caldo, creamas, menuedo, Birria, pazole and to top it off sopa de arroz with is a plate of dry rice? What is the difference between sopa and caldo???


----------



## joaquinx

chicois8 said:


> What is the difference between sopa and caldo???


Caldo is just broth. You can buy dried caldo at the supermarket. It's a great soup starter if you don't want to make your own broth.


----------



## chicois8

joaquinx said:


> Caldo is just broth. You can buy dried caldo at the supermarket. It's a great soup starter if you don't want to make your own broth.





Here in Nayarit Caldo seems to be a consume with large cut veggies and a chicken thigh, or chunk of beef in it....consume seems to be a clear broth........


----------



## joaquinx

chicois8 said:


> Here in Nayarit Caldo seems to be a consume with large cut veggies and a chicken thigh, or chunk of beef in it....consume seems to be a clear broth........


You're right. After I posted, I thought of the Caldo de Mariscos that I had in Tlacotalpan. Absolutely wonderful. _Knorr_ makes a variety of caldos which is a clear broth. So if you make a broth of caldo, you can add meats and veggies to it. Would consume be French and caldo be the Spanish counterpart?


----------



## BK79

I love anything that has poblano chile in it--- rajas, sopa de poblano y elote, crepas de poblano!!! yum yum!


----------



## AlanMexicali

GARYJ65 said:


> What about queso Oaxaca (quesillo)?
> 
> I really like that one!
> Or quesadillas made with queso asadero!


We switched from queso panela to queso Oaxaca for the taste and texture. Queso panela has such a mild taste similar to queso fresco. My wife said queso Oaxaca [called queso estilo [style] de Oaxaca] is the same cheese as queso asadero, just a different name. We buy it from a cheese shop for $85.00 pesos per kilo and Walmart sells it for $120.00 pesos per kilo not on sale. Alan


----------



## GARYJ65

AlanMexicali said:


> We switched from queso panela to queso Oaxaca for the taste and texture. Queso panela has such a mild taste similar to queso fresco. My wife said queso Oaxaca [called queso estilo [style] de Oaxaca] is the same cheese as queso asadero, just a different name. We buy it from a cheese shop for $85.00 pesos per kilo and Walmart sells it for $120.00 pesos per kilo not on sale. Alan


I prefer queso Oaxaca myself, in Oaxaca they don't call it Oaxaca, they name it quesillo, it's quite different than asadero, which is from the northern states, Aguascalientes, sonora, etc.


----------



## Guategringo

GARYJ65 said:


> I prefer queso Oaxaca myself, in Oaxaca they don't call it Oaxaca, they name it quesillo, it's quite different than asadero, which is from the northern states, Aguascalientes, sonora, etc.


We use quesillo to put in tortillas that we either fry on the stove or put on the grill..we also use it in pupusas we make at home with either refried beans or chicharones. Absolutely delicious...


----------



## mickisue1

chicois8 said:


> Here in Nayarit Caldo seems to be a consume with large cut veggies and a chicken thigh, or chunk of beef in it....consume seems to be a clear broth........


That just sounds like they left the broth makings in--you use meaty bones and (usually) onion, celery and carrot to make broth. 

I usually make a mirepoix first, so the veggies are more flavorful. That's fancy French for cutting up the veggies and cooking them in a little oil till the onions (and garlic, if you like) are transparent before adding the bones, water and seasoning for the broth.


----------



## chicois8

mickisue1 said:


> That just sounds like they left the broth makings in--you use meaty bones and (usually) onion, celery and carrot to make broth.
> 
> I usually make a mirepoix first, so the veggies are more flavorful. That's fancy French for cutting up the veggies and cooking them in a little oil till the onions (and garlic, if you like) are transparent before adding the bones, water and seasoning for the broth.




No way, then the veggies would be mush like , these veggies are al dente...my mirepoix is usually celery,carrots and onions....


----------



## cuylers5746

*Just Plain WRONG!*

No, No, No most of the Seafood in Nayarit was caught locally and never made it past the mouth of a local patron in a local Palapa or other restaurant!

I've been coming here for over 50 year and lived here off an on 3 times. It's caught local and eaten local from the Cayo's de Acha in a restaurant in Tepic, to the Bass from Agua Milpa, to the Oysters caught in Santiago or San Blas and brought up. 

Many of the local restaurants buy from the local Fish Market in the Mercado Central in Tepic. It's damn FRESH! Then there's the street vendors that bring fresh big Shrimp right to your front door in coolers. I love the Sea Food Market part of the Mercado Central, and most of it it is brought up directly from San Blas in little Freezer trucks bright and early every morning. I pass those trucks going surfing so I know - they're destined for downtown Tepic.

No, our fish does go all over the country. They sell the Bass from Agua Milpa in D.F. for a 300% mark up, as there are 1 - 1.5 ton Freezer Trucks lined up at the lake and leave every day for D.F. and Michoacan.

Nayarit is a Sea Food Paradise and we love it!


----------



## surfrider

I love enchiladas suiza mmmm I make most of our own Mexican food but my corn tortillas are lousy. I have training from a couple of culinary institutes and am really an excellent cook and baker, but corn tortillas - just have not got it down - YET> In fact one of the reasons why I have been moving around to different cities and area's is because I have been looking for a location to open my own restaurant. I have found some excellent restaurants and the chiefs are quite impressive in different locations. Then some towns just have a bunch of what I call junk Mexican food. 

What is that dish called that is served with chili's draped over the sides and served in a bowl - super steaming hot = the broth is wonderful and it is either shrimp, chicken or beef and this wonderful cheese. Right now I can not think of the name but mmm it is good. 

Well now I am hungry, dang.


----------



## Anonimo

"What is that dish called that is served with chili's draped over the sides and served in a bowl - super steaming hot = the broth is wonderful and it is either shrimp, chicken or beef and this wonderful cheese. Right now I can not think of the name but mmm it is good. "

Molcajete?


----------



## chicois8

Yes Molcajete, sometimes nopolo leaves are draped over the sides also...


----------



## TundraGreen

chicois8 said:


> Yes Molcajete, sometimes nopolo leaves are draped over the sides also...


A molcajete is a stone kitchen tool, a form of mortar and pestle. It is frequently used to make and serve guacamole. I have not seen the name used for a dish so I learned something here. I have a medium sized one that I use for grinding fresh spices, rosemary, coriander (semilla de cilantro), cumin, etc.

By "nopolo" leaves, do you mean "nopal", the cactus with the flat thick leaves. In mercados, you see people slicing the spines off those leaves. I have tried them once or twice. They are okay but I am not a big fan.


----------



## surfrider

Anonimo said:


> "What is that dish called that is served with chili's draped over the sides and served in a bowl - super steaming hot = the broth is wonderful and it is either shrimp, chicken or beef and this wonderful cheese. Right now I can not think of the name but mmm it is good. "
> 
> Molcajete?


Yes that is it... memory was on vacation ... thanks


----------



## GARYJ65

surfrider said:


> Yes that is it... memory was on vacation ... thanks


But molcajetes are not used as bowls, not for broth, it has to be something else.
Molcajetes are used for grinding stuff; garlic, onions, chiles, etc. To make salsas (molcajeteadas) or to serve guacamole, not for broths


----------



## tepetapan

GARYJ65 said:


> But molcajetes are not used as bowls, not for broth, it has to be something else.
> Molcajetes are used for grinding stuff; garlic, onions, chiles, etc. To make salsas (molcajeteadas) or to serve guacamole, not for broths


 That is what some places call a dish, probably because that is what they use to serve the food. In my part of Mexico it is always beef with some sausage like Argentine chorizo. I have never seen a molcajete dish offered with chicken or fish and never in a caldo, just a bowl full of various beef cuts.


----------



## chicois8

some restaurants will put a molcajete in an oven to heat it up then it is is used as a serving dish, on the menu it might say - camerons al molcajete, pollo al molcajete or res al molcajete...a restaurant behind the Hotel Tonala has this dish on the menu...it is not a caldo or consume but almost a stew like consistency ....yummy


----------



## surfrider

Wait - I will go down to the place that I get this from and write down the name..... be back soon


----------



## AlanMexicali

GARYJ65 said:


> I prefer queso Oaxaca myself, in Oaxaca they don't call it Oaxaca, they name it quesillo, it's quite different than asadero, which is from the northern states, Aguascalientes, sonora, etc.


We have been back to San Diego twice last month and my friend there took me to a new supermarket that sells mainly short dated food which is much discounted. We bought cheese among other things.

Now being back here I am dissapointed in the local Mexican cheeses lack of flavor .. bland .. unless it sits in the refridgerator for several weeks and ages a bit. Imported cheeses here are very expensive. I haven´t tried many types but at a party had 2 types that were strong flavored and didn´t ask if they were imported or not. Any sugestions? I´m talking about cheese and crackers, not cooking cheeses. Alan


----------



## Anonimo

Genuine queso Cotija, from Michoacán, is salty and strong flavored. Somewhat similar to feta cheese, but drier.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Anonimo said:


> Genuine queso Cotija, from Michoacán, is salty and strong flavored. Somewhat similar to feta cheese, but drier.


There is a small cheese shop across from my faher in laws and I sampled 1/2 dozen cheeses they had and all where very freshly made, none seemed aged at all for any length of time. I will try their Cotija cheese. Travelling around I remember better locally made cheeses, but not here, so far. The packaged Walmart/Costco etc. cheeses are not all that good, at least the ones I have bought. I presume Costco's selection of imported ones are good but costly. Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde

Anonimo said:


> Genuine queso Cotija, from Michoacán, is salty and strong flavored. Somewhat similar to feta cheese, but drier.[/]
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I wonder if I can find _queso cotija_ in the D.F.


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> The packaged Walmart/Costco etc. cheeses are not all that good, at least the ones I have bought. I presume Costco's selection of imported ones are good but costly. Thanks


Once I discovered how wonderful the cheese is from the "Oaxaca truck" that comes to my neighborhood 3 days a week, I've stopped buying _queso Oaxaca_ and _queso panela_ from Superama. Superama has a good selection of imported cheeses, but they are very expensive.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> Once I discovered how wonderful the cheese is from the "Oaxaca truck" that comes to my neighborhood 3 days a week, I've stopped buying _queso Oaxaca_ and _queso panela_ from Superama. Superama has a good selection of imported cheeses, but they are very expensive.


Here at a plaza in el centro they had a big fair and food from Oaxaca and sampling cheese was one of the things. you are right, it was tastly and flavorful, not bland. Maybe the small cheap to buy knock off local cheese makers of the Qaxaca style cheese need more instructions!


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> Here at a plaza in el centro they had a big fair and food from Oaxaca and sampling cheese was one of the things. you are right, it was tastly and flavorful, not bland. Maybe the small cheap to buy knock off local cheese makers need more instructions!


That's right, not to mention nice and chewy!


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> That's right, not to mention nice and chewy!


It´s chewy but bland and only $85.00/kilo.


----------



## anothergringa

Isla Verde said:


> Anonimo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine queso Cotija, from Michoacán, is salty and strong flavored. Somewhat similar to feta cheese, but drier.[/]
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I wonder if I can find _queso cotija_ in the D.F.
> 
> 
> 
> The WalMart sister store, Aurrera, always carries queso cotija in our area. It is a small store, so I would be surprised if any Aurrera in DF doesn´t carry it. It is usually in the cold cuts case, rather than with the other packaged cheeses. Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## anothergringa

AlanMexicali said:


> We have been back to San Diego twice last month and my friend there took me to a new supermarket that sells mainly short dated food which is much discounted. We bought cheese among other things.
> 
> Now being back here I am dissapointed in the local Mexican cheeses lack of flavor .. bland .. unless it sits in the refridgerator for several weeks and ages a bit. Imported cheeses here are very expensive. I haven´t tried many types but at a party had 2 types that were strong flavored and didn´t ask if they were imported or not. Any sugestions? I´m talking about cheese and crackers, not cooking cheeses. Alan


There are some artisan cheese makers trying to achieve decent results around the San Miguel de Allende area with popular Eurpoean / French cheese styles (Saint Maure, Brie, blues, etc. ) . I wouldn´t say they are comparable by any means, but we have to respect the weather and local mold also influences the end product and not all makers can/ will invest in the "cave" to duplicate the proper climate to produce quality European style cheeses. If you have time for a daytrip to the area, you can probably find out where they distribute closer to SLP. The few we have bought were more successful when they were goats milk cheeses.


----------



## Isla Verde

anothergringa said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> 
> The WalMart sister store, Aurrera, always carries queso cotija in our area. It is a small store, so I would be surprised if any Aurrera in DF doesn´t carry it. It is usually in the cold cuts case, rather than with the other packaged cheeses. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> The closest Aurerra is a bit too far for me to shop there regularly, but I would imagine that the more upscale Superama (also owned by Walmart) would also carry it. I'll look for it the next time I go food shopping. Thanks for the tip!
Click to expand...


----------



## Anonimo

While at a huge food show at the World Trade Center, in Mexico City a couple of years ago, we were introduced to the wonderful artisanal cheeses of Rancho Santa Marina, near El Marques, Querétaro. Since then, I've been wanting to find a source to buy them on occasion. An earlier version of their website had a list of points of sale in the DF and other places.

Separately; about queso Cotija: I've understood that there are inferior imitations. We have bought it from a pick up truck parked on Calle Granaditas at the corner of Calle Nicolás Bravo, Colonia Centro, in Morelia. It was been very good.

If you are in or visiting Mexico City, and want to find a very good selection of cheeses, I recommend that you go to the Mercado San Juan, on Calle Ernesto Pugibet, Colonia Centro. Look for example, the stands "La Jersy" and "La Holandesa". Very good, but not cheap by any definition.


----------



## CanGuy78

Isla Verde said:


> It's something about the slimy texture that makes me want to gag.


Nopales can be good if prepared right and not just served plain as a "side vegetable".


----------



## GARYJ65

CanGuy78 said:


> Nopales can be good if prepared right and not just served plain as a "side vegetable".


You are right on that but they are not tasty to me
How about tacos de canasta???


----------



## GARYJ65

CanGuy78 said:


> Nopales can be good if prepared right and not just served plain as a "side vegetable".


Or tacos al pastor in la Condesa!


----------



## CanGuy78

GARYJ65 said:


> Or tacos al pastor in la Condesa!


I always get confused what kind of tacos are what.

I like the ones where the taco shells come on the plate with all the meat and mixture already on them in a big heap and you take what you want and add the chile or salsa mixture.

Big greasy mess, great when out with friends.


----------



## GARYJ65

CanGuy78 said:


> I always get confused what kind of tacos are what.
> 
> I like the ones where the taco shells come on the plate with all the meat and mixture already on them in a big heap and you take what you want and add the chile or salsa mixture.
> 
> Big greasy mess, great when out with friends.


For some reason I cannot copy and paste the link, but You can type tacos al pastor and You will know which ones they are!
One other thing: in México we don't use taco shells, we use tortillas, at the most, tostadas ( Hard tortillas) taco shells as well as many many other things, were inventes by I don't know who, not Mexican, in the fantasy of that being Mexican food!
Sort of what happens with 5 de mayo, that is believed by some foreigners to be THE national celebration.
One more: in México You don't say "no problema" or " no problemo" You say "no hay problema" but in Hollywood movies they have a problem with spanish.


----------



## citlali

There is some Sainte Maure cheese made in Queretato that is just as good as the real thing. My mother is from the area and the cheese there is more diverse than here but the one we can buy here is very good. There is also some mild goat cheese made Mexican style in Hidalgo that is mild but good, a friend of mine from Puebla uses it in her chile nogada and mixed with a little milk it makes a delicious sauce.
Outside of some double cream cheeses you can buy in the country all the rest of the cheeses here are very bland and uninteresting to me. It all depends what you are used to , I guess.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=GARYJ65;1092360]For some reason I cannot copy and paste the link, but You can type tacos al pastor and You will know which ones they are!
One other thing: in México we don't use taco shells, we use tortillas, at the most, tostadas ( Hard tortillas) taco shells as well as many many other things, were inventes by I don't know who, not Mexican, in the fantasy of that being Mexican food!
Sort of what happens with 5 de mayo, that is believed by some foreigners to be THE national celebration.
One more: in México You don't say "no problema" or " no problemo" You say "no hay problema" but in Hollywood movies they have a problem with spanish.[/QUOTE]_

While most know that the hard, folded taco shell is the invention of the Taco Bell chain and tacos in Mexico are invariably served on soft tortillas, there are many similarities between the highly popular fried hard shell tortillas used to make tostadas which may have been the inspiration for the unique Taco Bell tacos when they started years ago. A tostada dressed with different types of cheese, meat or shrimp accompanied by such ingredients as shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, perhaps chopped chiles etc. is simialr in taste and texture to the Taco Bell Taco. The only real discernable difference is that the tostada is not folded.

Taco Bell, which has opened franchises all over the world successfully, tried to open stores in Mexico a few years ago but were unsuccessful here and I believe all stores are closed now. What they found out is that Mexicans are not generally open to food they are not used to, at least to the extent that they would support a branch of a U.S. based taco concept foreign to what they are used to. In my experience over the past 12 years, I have not found the Mexican born and bred diner of my acquaintance to be open to new ideas in food emulating their traditional cuisine such as the Taco Bell hard shell taco although they are often quite open to foreign types of food we might otherwise present them in our home.

I was recently talking with the owner of a Subway Sandwich franchise in San Cristobal de Las Casas located adjacent to the principal plaza in that town and he was lamenting the fact that he could not get the locals to try his Subway style sandwiches so was dependent on mainly foreign tourists for business. He is still in business much to my surprise so I have to buy an occasional sandwich there to support him.

Concerning your other comments, Cinco de Mayo is widely misunderstood to be the national independence celebration in Mexico by many Americans because the U.S. beer industry touted Cinco de Mayo as a major Mexican independence holiday in order to boost seasonal beer sales during the first part of May which had traditionally been a time of slow sales of that beverage so the largely regional holiday of Cinco de Mayo celebrating the Battle of Puebla, became an important Mexican holiday in the U.S.perception as a result of a highly successful promotion of the beer industry in that country.

Ignorance is universal, by the way. You would be surprised at the number of residents of Chiapas with whom I converse while in San Cristobal de Las Casas who never heard oif Lake Chapala when I explain to them that that is where I live in the summer months. I often have to say near Guadalajara of which they usually have heard but know nothing about. So, many in Chiapas know nothing about the largest natural lake in Mexico or the second largest city in this country which is of great importance historically and at present.


----------



## GARYJ65

Hound Dog said:


> GARYJ65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I cannot copy and paste the link, but You can type tacos al pastor and You will know which ones they are!
> One other thing: in México we don't use taco shells, we use tortillas, at the most, tostadas ( Hard tortillas) taco shells as well as many many other things, were inventes by I don't know who, not Mexican, in the fantasy of that being Mexican food!
> Sort of what happens with 5 de mayo, that is believed by some foreigners to be THE national celebration.
> One more: in México You don't say "no problema" or " no problemo" You say "no hay problema" but in Hollywood movies they have a problem with spanish.
> 
> 
> 
> While most know that the hard, folded taco shell is the invention of the Taco Bell chain and tacos in Mexico are invariably served on soft tortillas, there are many similarities between the highly popular fried hard shell tortillas used to make tostadas which may have been the inspiration for the unique Taco Bell tacos when they started years ago. A tostada dressed with different types of cheese, meat or shrimp accompanied by such ingredients as shredded lettuce, chopped tomatoes, perhaps chopped chiles etc. is simialr in taste and texture to the Taco Bell Taco. The only real discernable difference is that the tostada is not folded.
> 
> Taco Bell, which has opened franchises all over the world successfully, tried to open stores in Mexico a few years ago but were unsuccessful here and I believe all stores are closed now. What they found out is that Mexicans are not generally open to food they are not used to, at least to the extent that they would support a branch of a U.S. based taco concept foreign to what they are used to. In my experience over the past 12 years, I have not found the Mexican born and bred diner of my acquaintance to be open to new ideas in food emulating their traditional cuisine such as the Taco Bell hard shell taco although they are often quite open to foreign types of food we might otherwise present them in our home.
> 
> I was recently talking with the owner of a Subway Sandwich franchise in San Cristobal de Las Casas located adjacent to the principal plaza in that town and he was lamenting the fact that he could not get the locals to try his Subway style sandwiches so was dependent on mainly foreign tourists for business. He is still in business much to my surprise so I have to buy an occasional sandwich there to support him.
> 
> Concerning your other comments, Cinco de Mayo is widely misunderstood to be the national independence celebration in Mexico by many Americans because the U.S. beer industry touted Cinco de Mayo as a major Mexican independence holiday in order to boost seasonal beer sales during the first part of May which had traditionally been a time of slow sales of that beverage so the largely regional holiday of Cinco de Mayo celebrating the Battle of Puebla, became an important Mexican holiday in the U.S.perception as a result of a highly successful promotion of the beer industry in that country.
> 
> Ignorance is universal, by the way. You would be surprised at the number of residents of Chiapas with whom I converse while in San Cristobal de Las Casas who never heard oif Lake Chapala when I explain to them that that is where I live in the summer months. I often have to say near Guadalajara of which they usually have heard but know nothing about. So, many in Chiapas know nothing about the largest natural lake in Mexico or the second largest city in this country which is of great importance historically and at present.
Click to expand...

I agree with You 99%
The 1% I am not so sure; I don't think people in México are not open to new food, I think taco bell is fast food, ( not really food) also, in general, depending on regions people have a taste for different flavors, and dishes or food from abroad has to be tropicalized to the place where it's intended to be sold.
In México most people do not have a taste for mustards, horseradish, and flavor like those.
Same thing happens in the US, where regional dishes from all over the world have to be "americanized" 
About ignorance; Look for "top 5 stupid answers" on Youtube, You are right, it's universal

In any case, I liked your information very much!


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=GARYJ65;1092487]I agree with You 99%
The 1% I am not so sure; I don't think people in México are not open to new food, I think taco bell is fast food, ( not really food) also, in general, depending on regions people have a taste for different flavors, and dishes or food from abroad has to be tropicalized to the place where it's intended to be sold.
In México most people do not have a taste for mustards, horseradish, and flavor like those.
Same thing happens in the US, where regional dishes from all over the world have to be "americanized" 
About ignorance; Look for "top 5 stupid answers" on Youtube, You are right, it's universal

In any case, I liked your information very much![/QUOTE]_

Thanks, Gary. Perhaps my comment about acceptance of foreign food among our Mexican friends was not as clear as it should have been. I meant that, generally speaking, our Mexican friends are not necessarily open to foreign meddling in their traditional cuisine such as the typical taco. When it comes to experimenting with foreign cuisine such as the French food served up by my French wife or the traditional Southern U.S. food I might serve up from my native Alabama, our Mexican friends, mestizo and indigenous alike whether living at Lake Chapala or in the Chiapas Highlands, are amazingly adventurous and ofen flip over these French, other European, Asian or Southern U.S. dishes we like to serve at dinner parties. Actually, I would venture to say that our Mexican friends are usually more open to experimentation with exotic foods than is often the case with the large expat community at Lake Chapala where more traditional midwestern U.S. fare is popular and experimentation in exotic foods undervalued.


----------



## CanGuy78

GARYJ65 said:


> For some reason I cannot copy and paste the link, but You can type tacos al pastor and You will know which ones they are!
> One other thing: in México we don't use taco shells, we use tortillas, at the most, tostadas ( Hard tortillas) taco shells as well as many many other things, were inventes by I don't know who, not Mexican, in the fantasy of that being Mexican food!
> Sort of what happens with 5 de mayo, that is believed by some foreigners to be THE national celebration.
> One more: in México You don't say "no problema" or " no problemo" You say "no hay problema" but in Hollywood movies they have a problem with spanish.


Yes when I say taco shell I mean tortilla of course. I know that hard shell tacos are not real and that anything we get here in restaurants that pretends to be Mexican food is a ****** invention.

My girlfriend told me they are called tacos alambre. Very delicious.


----------



## Isla Verde

CanGuy78 said:


> Yes when I say taco shell I mean tortilla of course. I know that hard shell tacos are not real and that anything we get here in restaurants that pretends to be Mexican food is a ****** invention.
> 
> My girlfriend told me they are called tacos alambre. Very delicious.


What are tacos alambre? Meat cooked "alambre"-style is cooked on a metal skewer, kind of like shish kabob, but is usually served removed from the skewer.


----------



## GARYJ65

CanGuy78 said:


> Yes when I say taco shell I mean tortilla of course. I know that hard shell tacos are not real and that anything we get here in restaurants that pretends to be Mexican food is a ****** invention.
> 
> My girlfriend told me they are called tacos alambre. Very delicious.


Un alambre is quite different than tacos al pastor, just like Isla said


----------



## GARYJ65

Hound Dog said:


> GARYJ65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with You 99%
> The 1% I am not so sure; I don't think people in México are not open to new food, I think taco bell is fast food, ( not really food) also, in general, depending on regions people have a taste for different flavors, and dishes or food from abroad has to be tropicalized to the place where it's intended to be sold.
> In México most people do not have a taste for mustards, horseradish, and flavor like those.
> Same thing happens in the US, where regional dishes from all over the world have to be "americanized"
> About ignorance; Look for "top 5 stupid answers" on Youtube, You are right, it's universal
> 
> In any case, I liked your information very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary. Perhaps my comment about acceptance of foreign food among our Mexican friends was not as clear as it should have been. I meant that, generally speaking, our Mexican friends are not necessarily open to foreign meddling in their traditional cuisine such as the typical taco. When it comes to experimenting with foreign cuisine such as the French food served up by my French wife or the traditional Southern U.S. food I might serve up from my native Alabama, our Mexican friends, mestizo and indigenous alike whether living at Lake Chapala or in the Chiapas Highlands, are amazingly adventurous and ofen flip over these French, other European, Asian or Southern U.S. dishes we like to serve at dinner parties. Actually, I would venture to say that our Mexican friends are usually more open to experimentation with exotic foods than is often the case with the large expat community at Lake Chapala where more traditional midwestern U.S. fare is popular and experimentation in exotic foods undervalued.
Click to expand...

Méxican Cuisine is an amalgam of indigenous, spanish, french, arabic, jewish, german and God knows what else!
Mexicans do not consider tacos as the BASIC food, as well as americans eat more than burgers and fries, perhaps most of people You have met are not very open towards trying new recipes and that leads your opinion.

Just out of curiosity and "antojo"; which traditional southern US dish You would recommend?


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> Méxican Cuisine is an amalgam of indigenous, spanish, french, arabic, jewish, german and God knows what else!


As an American Jew now living in Mexico, I haven't found anything in Mexican food resembling Jewish food, at least not American Jewish food as found in places like New York City or anywhere along the East Coast.


----------



## GARYJ65

Isla Verde said:


> As an American Jew now living in Mexico, I haven't found anything in Mexican food resembling Jewish food, at least not American Jewish food as found in places like New York City or anywhere along the East Coast.


There is jewish influence mostly in Monterrey, since it was founded by cripto judíos, are You familiar with that part HIstory?
Also, there is a quite large jewish community in DF, my late friend, ingeniero David Goldstein Weitzman was part of it, a new yorker who lived in México for 50+ yrs
So there should be jewish food there! I would not know if the american type or perhaps european


----------



## joaquinx

I first came to Mexico in 1967 and discovered the taco. When I returned home, I happened on a "Mexican" sandwich shop selling "tacos." Yes, it was ground beef served in a folded, fried tortilla. I said, "What the f!" This was before Taco Hell.

I believe the reason Subway failed (one failed here in Xalapa) was people looked at the bread the sub was served on and repeated the above quote phrase. People were used to "subs" made with a Bolillo, which is much better than the soft roll Subway call bread. People also were used to tortas made with Telera roll. When you compare a Subway sandwich to one made with a Bolillo or a torta made with a Telera, Subway is out of business.

Mexican are used to and like very much, hamburgers, hotdogs, pizza, and french fries. All non-Mexican foods.


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> There is jewish influence mostly in Monterrey, since it was founded by cripto judíos, are You familiar with that part HIstory?
> Also, there is a quite large jewish community in DF, my late friend, ingeniero David Goldstein Weitzman was part of it, a new yorker who lived in México for 50+ yrs
> So there should be jewish food there! I would not know if the american type or perhaps european


Yes, I know quite a bit about the history of the _conversos_ and crypto-Jews in Spain and the New World. I didn't know that Monterrey was founded by them, perhaps because I've never been to that city. I'll have to do some research on that topic. There is a large Jewish community in Mexico City, but they tend to keep to themselves and live in the posher parts of town, where I never go, so I don't have any Mexican Jewish friends, sad to say. A large proportion of Mexican Jews are Sephardic rather than Ashkezazi, so their influences on Mexican cuisine may be hard to detect since their cuisine must resemble Spanish food, except for the obsession with ham and sausage, of course! There are Jewish delis here, but not in my neighborhood, so I can't vouch for the quality of things I consider an essential part of Jewish food, like bagels and pastrami on rye.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=joaquinx;1092637]
...I believe the reason Subway failed (one failed here in Xalapa) was people looked at the bread the sub was served on and repeated the above quote phrase. People were used to "subs" made with a Bolillo, which is much better than the soft roll Subway call bread. People also were used to tortas made with Telera roll. When you compare a Subway sandwich to one made with a Bolillo or a torta made with a Telera, Subway is out of business....._

Dawg did not say nor infer that Subway failed eiither here in San Cristobal or at Lake Chapala where the franchise is flourishing. I stated that the owner of the San Cristobal franchise , who is a local Mexican, lamented to me that his Mexican brethren were not taking to his Subway sandwiches and he was dependent on the tourist trade for survival which was OK but not consistent enough for him to turn a reasonable profit. . His complaint, not mine. You could not pay me to open a Subway franchise with its low profit margins and intense labor problems anywhere on the planet, much less the Chiapas outback. 

As for the argument that Mexicans are rejecting the soft breads at Subway, I say ********. I have lived all over the world and have never met people more inclined to eat food served in soft rolls, preferably served adorned in ketchup and mayonnaise, than Mexicans who will lap up bland hot dogs and overcooked, dried up hamburgers on soft buns smothered in ketchup all day long and then beg for more. The industrial buns at Subway are way too sophisticated for Mexican tastes which are inclined to the most mundane, tasteless, squishy, soft hot dog bun wrappers for their shamelessly tasteless hot dog weiners that would be rejected at the hopelessly ******* Texas State Fair. where they will eat anything including muskrat roadkill.

Boliilos and other more tasty bread varieties were brought over here by the French before the locals slaughtered the pathetic Austrian Maximillian ruling as emporer under French auspices until he foolishly took the side of the poor against the establishment. The true bread of life in Mexico is the tortilla. Get over the pretension. Bollilos as Mexican my butt.

When does the next turnip truck depart.


----------



## GARYJ65

Hound Dog said:


> joaquinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I believe the reason Subway failed (one failed here in Xalapa) was people looked at the bread the sub was served on and repeated the above quote phrase. People were used to "subs" made with a Bolillo, which is much better than the soft roll Subway call bread. People also were used to tortas made with Telera roll. When you compare a Subway sandwich to one made with a Bolillo or a torta made with a Telera, Subway is out of business.....
> 
> Dawg did not say nor infer that Subway failed eiither here in San Cristobal or at Lake Chapala where the franchise is flourishing. I stated that the owner of the San Cristobal franchise , who is a local Mexican, lamented to me that his Mexican brethren were not taking to his Subway sandwiches and he was dependent on the tourist trade for survival which was OK but not consistent enough for him to turn a reasonable profit. . His complaint, not mine. You could not pay me to open a Subway franchise with its low profit margins and intense labor problems anywhere on the planet, much less the Chiapas outback.
> 
> As for the argument that Mexicans are rejecting the soft breads at Subway, I say ********. I have lived all over the world and have never met people more inclined to eat food served in soft rolls, preferably served adorned in ketchup and mayonnaise, than Mexicans who will lap up bland hot dogs and overcooked, dried up hamburgers on soft buns smothered in ketchup all day long and then beg for more. The industrial buns at Subway are way too sophisticated for Mexican tastes which are inclined to the most mundane, tasteless, squishy, soft hot dog bun wrappers for their shamelessly tasteless hot dog weiners that would be rejected at the hopelessly ******* Texas State Fair. where they will eat anything including muskrat roadkill.
> 
> Boliilos and other more tasty bread varieties were brought over here by the French the locals THE the pathetic Austrian Maximillian ruling as emporer under French auspices until he foolishly took the side of the poor against the establishment. The true bread of life in Mexico is the tortilla. Get over the pretension. Bollilos as Mexican my butt.
> 
> When does the next turnip truck depart.
> 
> 
> 
> Now You're getting upset!
> Let's change THE subject then and talk about the weather
Click to expand...


----------



## Hound Dog

GARYJ65 said:


> Hound Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Now You're getting upset!
> Let's change THE subject then and talk about the weather_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawg is noit at all upset, Gary. I am personally pleased that the discourse has become more challenging. Thanks for making this more interesting. As for the weather, it has been a bit cold and overcast here in San Cristoblal over the past couple of days and I am pleased to welcome the intense high valley sun and crystal air back today with a high temperature approaching 80F.
Click to expand...


----------



## GARYJ65

Ok
Then let me say that french cuisine and pastry came to Mexico long before Maximiliano, and mexican taste can be very very sophisticated, but of course, when we talk "in general" people that belongs to that category loses. Here in Mexico and everywhere


----------



## GARYJ65

Weather report from Queretaro
78 degrees and ...perfect day


----------



## mickisue1

To veer off in another food direction.

Because a)I'm Irish and b)it's St. Patrick's Day and c)the lovely smell of corned beef in the heavy bottomed soup pot is beginning to waft through the house, I'm wondering about any Irish influence in Mexican cooking.

And if it's even possible to contemplate finding the brisket, the potatoes, the cabbage and the buttermilk for making corned beef and cabbage with Irish soda bread, on a St Paddy's Day in the relatively near future in MX?

Just a plain brisket is fine; there are many recipes for corning them yourself in the interwebs.


----------



## GARYJ65

mickisue1 said:


> To veer off in another food direction.
> 
> Because a)I'm Irish and b)it's St. Patrick's Day and c)the lovely smell of corned beef in the heavy bottomed soup pot is beginning to waft through the house, I'm wondering about any Irish influence in Mexican cooking.
> 
> And if it's even possible to contemplate finding the brisket, the potatoes, the cabbage and the buttermilk for making corned beef and cabbage with Irish soda bread, on a St Paddy's Day in the relatively near future in MX?
> 
> Just a plain brisket is fine; there are many recipes for corning them yourself in the interwebs.


That would be very interesting, other than café irlandés, I don't know any other irish influenced dish in mexican cuisine


----------



## mickisue1

And it's not as if Irish coffee is actually Irish. 

Other than the Jameson's in it.

mmmmmmJameson'smmmmmmmmm


----------



## citlali

Not sure why anyone would think that you have to have a sophisticated palate to appreciate French bread or French pastries...beside the bread and pastries in Mexico only resemble the French in appearance , the taste is a different story.
I would say Spain had a way bigger influence than France on the food here. Mexico has some very nice food but French it is not even in the bread or pastries.


----------



## GARYJ65

mickisue1 said:


> And it's not as if Irish coffee is actually Irish.
> 
> Other than the Jameson's in it.
> 
> mmmmmmJameson'smmmmmmmmm


I know! It's like french fries or a bunch other things that just carry the name but have nothing to do with the countries.
Enchiladas suizas is another example!


----------



## Isla Verde

GARYJ65 said:


> I know! It's like french fries or a bunch other things that just carry the name but have nothing to do with the countries.
> Enchiladas suizas is another example!


I adore enchiladas suizas! Wonder how they'd taste if they were made with Swiss cheese?


----------

